# Contnet AG | Umsatz auf der Kurzwahl 84666?



## Culentriel (29 Mai 2016)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,
ich habe heute diese Nachricht bekommen:"Ihr Umsatz auf der Kurzwahl 84666 hat diesen Monat 24,95€ erreicht. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an die Contnet AG / 0800-8466600".
Ich weiß leider gar nicht was ich davon halten soll, ich habe meines Wissens nach nirgends ein Abo abgeschlossen - darauf weist ja die genaue Summe von 24,95€ hin.
Das ist allerdings auch nicht die erste Nachricht die ich von dieser Nummer bekommen habe, die lautete:"Für Ihren Kauf bei dem Anbieter Emvado Webadvertising B.V wird Ihnen künftig 4,99€ pro Woche berechnet. Bei Rückfragen, wenden Sie sich bitte kostenlos an Tel.: 0800-0000965 oder an das Kundencenter unter null. Vielen Dank!". 
Da habe ich auch schon angerufen und gebeten alle Abos die unter meinem Namen abgeschlossen wurden, wie auch immer wieder zu kündigen. Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob die sich die Abos einfach ausdenken und mich zur Kasse beten, habt ihr irgendwelche Tips was ich am besten machen sollte? Ich würde sonst einfach wieder da anrufen und ausdrücklich sagen, dass alle Abos gekündigt werden sollen.
Mit freundlichem Gruß,
Tom


----------



## Hippo (29 Mai 2016)

Nr. 1 Aktion >>> SOFORT beim Provider eine Drittanbietersperre einrichten lassen
Nr. 2a Aktion >>> Wenns ein Vertrag ist, Abbuchung zurückholen und unstrittigen Betrag überweisen und das dem Provider auch per Einschreiben mitteilen daß Du keine derartigen Leistungen in Anspruch genommen hast
Nr. 2b Aktion >>> qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll gem § 45i TKG anfordern

Falls Du ein Prepaid-Handy hast >>> Gebiß rausnehmen und Dich selbst in den A.... beißen. Da sind die Chancen wieder zu seinem Geld zu kommen für den Otto-Normaluser ziemlich eingeschränkt


----------

